# Santa Bachelli Chianti



## seth8530 (May 17, 2013)

So, to my amazement at the new place I live we have an aldi's practically connected to my new apartment complex, while I was shopping for some brussle sprouts I decided to pick up a 5$ bottle of Satna Bachelli Chianti. The wine comes from oversees and is of the year 2011.. So, I figured it might be promising. Well, I took my first sip and got the interesting impression of the taste of generic red wine and the taste of heated rubber. This is a very passable wine and I would advice not getting it. me being alone at the place I now live felt obligated to drink it. needless to say the only thing true about this wine is its ABV.


----------



## Turock (May 18, 2013)

Good grief!!! I've always loved Aldi's--all their food tastes great and even their cereal is much better than the name brands. Who would of thought they'd have crap wine? Especially since the people who own Aldi's also own Trader Joe's and TJ sells LOTS of wine.

We made Chianti a couple years ago from a juice bucket and it turned out really fabulous with very nice vanilla notes on it. The best Chianti I ever had--too bad Aldi's sold a very bad example of this nice wine.


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2013)

Seth, you in Fort Mill now? If so there is a little place called the Peach Stand. I know you like to cook and this place is also a butcher shop. You will not get any steaks or ground chuck better than you can here. It is on Rt. 60 going towards Rock Hill.


----------



## seth8530 (May 18, 2013)

Turock said:


> Good grief!!! I've always loved Aldi's--all their food tastes great and even their cereal is much better than the name brands. Who would of thought they'd have crap wine? Especially since the people who own Aldi's also own Trader Joe's and TJ sells LOTS of wine.
> 
> We made Chianti a couple years ago from a juice bucket and it turned out really fabulous with very nice vanilla notes on it. The best Chianti I ever had--too bad Aldi's sold a very bad example of this nice wine.



That sounds quite nice, nothing like my Chianti tasted like lol.



Julie said:


> Seth, you in Fort Mill now? If so there is a little place called the Peach Stand. I know you like to cook and this place is also a butcher shop. You will not get any steaks or ground chuck better than you can here. It is on Rt. 60 going towards Rock Hill.


Yeah, technically im in Tega Cay but I will be working in Fort Mill. Hehe, you are correct I love cooking I will look into this place once I get my first couple of checks in lol. Thanks!


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2013)

A check out Tavern Inn, they have dynamite wings, they have a wing night on Monday's.

AND, LOL, sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## seth8530 (May 18, 2013)

Hehe, I appreciate it actually. I have been in my new apartment all by myself for the past few days waiting for work to start. I know nothing about the area so anything you know is great lol.


----------

